# Suggestion on using 3sixty.2 and 3sixty.1 in same system



## jbcon (Feb 15, 2010)

I have a pair of Rockford 3sixty's, one a .2 the other a .1. 

I am trying to configure a system using these two devices with a 3way speaker system in the front, 2way rear and a single sub.

What is the best way to wire this up? I haven't decided on amplification yet, but at a minimum will have a seperate amp for midwoofer and another for midrange/tweeter in the front, a seperate 2ch in rear and a mono sub amp. I would like to have one of the 3sixty's data connection be for sub level, the other either for rear fill, or for mid/tweet adjustment in the front.

What would the best way to configure these two devices?


----------

